# Photos from LSU v. Alabama game.



## LuckySo-n-So (Nov 11, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So's LSU-Bama GAME Photos - Tiger Rant - LSU Sports Forum - TigerDroppings.com

There are a lot of photos. Some are good, some are not so good, a few are pretty damn good.

Please feel free to pick one or two and make a comment.

_Also, if you want to see photos from our tailgate party (around 3-500 LSU AND Bama fans) there is a link at the top of the thread that is linked here._

The photos I took early on in the game were kind of noisy because I had my camera set to f/20 because of some photos taken at the tailgate party with the sun a' blazin and because I wanted a large DOF. I didn't realize this until almost halftime.

I REALLY HATE BAMA (and their referees )

To Coolerking: although we may have gotten off on the wrong foot, I had your simple advice to the H.S. student (in another thread) in mind and used it when I could(although I was somewhat limited by positioning and equipment): 1.) Get a face; 2.) Get the ball. :cheers:


----------



## TheCoolerKing (Nov 12, 2009)

LuckySo-n-So said:


> To Coolerking: although we may have gotten off on the wrong foot, I had your simple advice to the H.S. student (in another thread) in mind and used it when I could(although I was somewhat limited by positioning and equipment): 1.) Get a face; 2.) Get the ball. :cheers:


I'm glad, bro.
I might sound harsh sometimes but the only way to grow is to step out of your comfort zone.

You have a lot of great shots.
Blur and blobs of other people heads (I think I see a toy gun on a stick too) is distracting.  Dont be afraid to crop.
But if you do you must do it tastefully.  One rule of thumb I was taught was to never crop at the joints.


Oh and you're making me want to get back out there and shoot sports again.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Nov 12, 2009)

Are you a school photographer or what? 

Great shots, I've seen alot of your work and everytime it makes me want to go out and shoot another football game, I hate you for that! 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Nov 12, 2009)

> Are you a school photographer or what?


 
LOL....no. I'm a "middle aged semi-scruffy looking" (someone called me this recently :lmao man who recently took up photography (February of this year).

I did take a few pictures when I was in H.S. in the early/mid 1980s, but I didn't know WTF I was doing.

I just wish I had started taking this hobby seriously 20+ years ago. 

Better late than never...

Thanks for your kind words!

My advice to you:  I know football season is pretty much over, but plan next year to make one or two college games....you have Wazzu and Washington in your area.  The key is to go by yourself (no one to drag around with you!).  Also, get a ticket in the "lower bowl," and make sure you can get access to the lower seating areas.  If you have a decent zoom, just park yourself in an aisle about 20-30 rows up and shoot away.  If a marshal asks you to leave, then leave--don't argue.  If you think you are brave enough, turn your ball cap backwards, and walk onto the field area (if you know how to get there) as if you know what you are doing (make sure there is a crowd of people walking onto the field, that way you can "hide"--the guy watching the gate will think you are a student photographer).  You can get away with this for pre-game activities (warmups, band, national anthem, teams running onto field), but you will be shooed away rather quickly once the game starts.  No big deal, find a decent vantage point and keep shooting.  Always leave when someone asks you if you have permission/credentials to be there.  

It's worked for me a couple of times (not at Univ. of Alabama, though...they were VERY strict).  Just look and act like you belong there.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 12, 2009)

I just love fall colors....


----------



## BamaBacker (Nov 12, 2009)

I came across two photos you took at the Alabama LSU game this year I'd like to have (high resolution digital files would be awesome). Would this be possible? The file names as best I can determine are below. Please let me know how to make this happen. Thanks so much and advance!!

4088720776_774c423c77_b
4088718818_079292fc66_b


----------



## TheCoolerKing (Nov 14, 2009)

BamaBacker said:


> I came across two photos you took at the Alabama LSU game this year I'd like to have (high resolution digital files would be awesome). Would this be possible? The file names as best I can determine are below. Please let me know how to make this happen. Thanks so much and advance!!
> 
> 4088720776_774c423c77_b
> 4088718818_079292fc66_b


For full rights charge him at least a grand for both.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (Nov 15, 2009)

> For full rights charge him at least a grand for both.


 
Well, since he's a Bammer, I might raise it up to a million.  I hate Bama (but not as much as I hate Auburn).


----------

